# Good puppy food for sensitive tummy?



## Oski'sMom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oski is 4 months old now and had diarrhea for almost six weeks, until last week. When we got him from the breeder, they said to feed him nothing but Blue Buffalo large puppy food. After a course of Flagyl, he still had diarrhea and had never gotten off of lamb and rice. Even a small amount of his dog food seemed to lead to more diarrhea. The vet gave us Tylan powder and Purina probiotics last week as well as a bag of Hills Science diet i/d dry kibble. Maybe th food and treatment cleared up the remaining spirochetes or maybe his whole system finally calmed down or maybe there was a multifactorial issue with the diarrhea being a hypersensitive GI tract, too rich food and too much bacteria. He especially doesn't seem to tolerate fats well, based on his bright green poop. He's tested negative twice for other parasites.

He is much better now and has been eating nothing but HSD for the last five days. The vet said I may need to try a variety of puppy foods to see what agrees with him and that feeding him i/d is not optimal for his growth. I'm afraid to even trial him with the Blue Buffalo with the HSD, trying to gradually switch over, though our breeder said that he would tolerate it better than anything else.

Suggestions? TIA!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

my goodness, we had SO MANY problems getting Sawyer's tummy figured out. Poor little guy had constant diarrhea for weeks and weeks. Here's what finally worked, though I don't know if it would be transferable to your dog or not -- He needs to be on a fish-based food. What has worked the best has been Fromm Whitefish and Potato. We've loved Fromm for a while, so I was SO GLAD that one of their formulas worked. It is also much lower in grains than the other formula, not sure if that factor helps as well....

We also use a supplement made by The Honest Kitchen (another trustworthy company). It is called "Perfect Form" and it is for well, perfectly formed stools. It's all natural and it has been a Godsend. He gets a tsp at breakfast and dinner mixed in with his food. 

We also give him a tablespoon of yogurt with breakfast - We use a brand of blueberry yogurt that doesn't have added sugar or corn syrup. He LOVES that!

Sawyer has perfectly solid, formed poop nearly every single time. At some point, we will try to transition him off of the Perfect Form and then possibly on to different Fromm formulas. It's just SO NICE to see him functioning properly!

Here's the link to Perfect Form - Pet Nutrition Supplement | Pet Digestive Track Support | Perfect Form | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog had a super sensitive stomach when he was a puppy, too. Acana LBP gave him the runs something fierce so my brother eventually switched him to Orijen 6 Fish which is an all life stages food. All protein comes from different types of fish and it's grain-free. Blue's been on it for about a year and thrives on it - lots of energy, shiny coat, no ear or eye infections, etc. He still gets the runs occasionally from a treats or marrow bones, but at least it's not his kibble causing it anymore.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not try a variety of foods. Personally I would take him off the Blue Buffalo as so many people here on the forum have had problems with it being too rich for their puppies and causing diarrhea. I fed my puppy and all my foster puppies Purina Proplan puppy food (not shredded blend) and they all go great on it. 
But dont do alot of switching at first sign of diarrhea. It will cause upset to the system and pickiness in eating. 
But I would recommend keeping him on some probiotics. Alot of members use the Natures farmacy digestive enhancers. Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details

Dog food is a matter of personal choice of price, grain or no grain, brand name. A big discussion here on the forum. So if you find some different brands you might like to try just ask about them for opinions but it does come down to your dog doing good on it.


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Piper tried Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. It was recommended by our breeder. It was okay. She had some tummy issues and huge poops while on this. A few blow outs in her crate too - which I now think was related more to having a new bone from the butcher than the food.

Piper now eats Go! Natural Salmon and Oatmeal and is doing really well on this food. Her poops are much much smaller then when she was on Purina and a little more pleasant to pick up, if that makes sense.

It's all trial and error, I think. I am 1/2 tempted to try Pro Plan again with her.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Over the years we have tried many different puppy foods...by far the one with the best results is the Fromm gold puppy..good weight,coat,and poops...everything else seemed too rich.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My golden had IBD. I gave her saccharomyces boulardii . It is a beneficial yeast. It is sold in drug stores as Florastor. I gave my dog one from the health food store. It was "purer" and since I wasn't really sure what bothered her I tried to keep it simple.

It did help bind her.
It is commonly used in the UK. I take it when I have to take antibiotics. It prevents the awful gut side effects. 

I brought it to my vet and she set the dosage. 
Good luck.


----------

